# bumper manufacturer in WA or OR



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Years ago got bumpers here. Seconds cheaper. Need to find them, so can replace bumpers. Thanks in advance


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

trouble said:


> Years ago got bumpers here. Seconds cheaper. Need to find them, so can replace bumpers. Thanks in advance


Neumann and Bennett out of Oregon. They have got some bad reviews for customer service on here as of late though.


----------



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

IowaBayDog said:


> Neumann and Bennett out of Oregon. They have got some bad reviews for customer service on here as of late though.


Thanks could not remember their name.


----------



## D Hamrick (Jul 1, 2014)

I will be over IN Klamath falls Friday to hopefully pick up some seconds


----------

